# Engine and Engine Compartment Detailing



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

Sorry if there is already another thread on this. I am about to start detailing my engine and engine compartment. I bought the 67 GTO in April of last year and my guess is it hasnt been gone through or cleaned in 10 plus years. Just looking for any tips or suggestions from those who have done this. I'll have to clean out a lot of dirt, grime, grease, etc. so any recommenations on what people have used that has worked best would be appreciated. Eastwood and Ames seem to have all of the paints I'll need for the engine itself, the engine compartment and anything else. Any recomendations on what seems to be best would be appreciated. I guess I'd love to hear any other general thoughts or suggestions from any of you. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well Kev,you have to use some judgement I guess. It's easier to get everything clean if you remove the hood, fenders, and inner fenders - but that's also a ton of work. Doing that does give you better access to everything as well. If it's "that dirty", a good degreaser and pressure washer will help get it clean. I like Eastwood's 2k ceramic paint, both for the engine color and also their Satin Chassis Black (2k) for the inner fenders, core support, firewall, etc. 

How about some photos?

Bear


----------



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

Here are 3 pictures. The one of the outside of the car was from later in the summer. The two under the hood are from April about a week after I brought it home. Mostly looks the same under the hood, besides some new parts (hoses, alternator, master cylinder, few other odds and ends). The engine and tranny are out of it right now, so will be going through that and fixing a few things, cleaning it, painting it. Same sort of thing with the engine compartment, washer and coolant tanks, etc. Redoing my rims right now as well. Sandblasting and repainting. All tedious tasks but some of the more rewarding ones when done...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't realize the engine was out. That being the case, you can probably do all the work you need to without removing sheet metal. Keep us informed on how it's going! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

Any recommendations for a good degreaser? Read an article that mentioned Simple Green as a good one...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Kev0477 said:


> Any recommendations for a good degreaser? Read an article that mentioned Simple Green as a good one...


I found nothing works as good as Brake Cleaner. The dirt runs off the motor.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I am in the process of painting the engine. Using the Eastwood ceramic paint and a brush. Actually easier than I thought it would be. The brake cleaner is working the best for me. Going to put on new plug wires (yellow) and some chrome bits and pieces. Just to dress it up a little.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, someone here suggested using aluminum foil for masking. Works really well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It just takes time. Tin foil works really well especially on the spark plug tips, fuel pump.


----------



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

*Update with pic*

Thanks everyone for all your input. It's just about all put back in and ready to drive so I thought I'd show you all almost the end result. I think at the time I started this thread, I hadn't planned to rebuild the engine, but when we opened it up, we saw a rod bearing had been put in backwards by whoever rebuilt it last, so we knew at that point, we needed to go through all of it (first sign should have been that they put a regular bolt in as an oil plug). So in addition to detailing, we did an engine rebuild, transmission rebuild, shifter rebuild, new intake manifold, got an almost new carb from a friend, Ram Air Restorations factory headers,new break and fuel lines, a heck of a lot of degreasing and sanding and wire brushing, and painting. Got a handful of things to put back in, then I'm getting a new exhaust, then break it in and then hopefully enjoy it for the rest of the summer. Thanks for all the tips. The tin foil came in handy not only for masking, but also for getting light rust off my valve covers. I'm still looking for any advice on the proper positive battery cable routing if anyone can offer any suggestions...


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd say if you have the engine out, you have a chance to do it right. I did mine with a brush and the Eastwood paint. Just got what I could reach and what I could see. Got a lot of helpful advice from these guys.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

It looks great. With the Ram Air Restorations factory headers, I had to run my positive battery cable along the front of the motor and down through a tube bolted to the driver side motor mount to the starter (under the motor instead of along the wheel well and through the exhaust manifold). Ames sells the tube you need. My understanding is that this is the correct cable routing for a 69 with ram air. I'm assuming it would be the same as yours. 

Good luck!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

